# Really need to find livery in merseyside



## diagau (30 June 2016)

Hi,  hopefully somebody can help me am looking for livery in the Merseyside area, which is difficult enough but made more difficult due to the fact he is a 17.2hh Spanish stallion.  I don't want to get him gelded as he is so well mannered and it helps give him the presence.  I will be importing him in july sometime if I can find a base for him.

I have searched high and low and coming to nothing.  I really need to be a dressage based yard as we will both need the support to climb the ranks in the Iberian dressage league.

Any help or advice or anything would be much appreciated .


----------



## webble (30 June 2016)

Have you tried Limes Lane Livery Fiona Hulme?


----------

